

Soylent Survivor: one month living on lab-made liquid nourishment - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/17/5893221/soylent-survivor-one-month-living-on-lab-made-liquid-nourishment

======
schrodingersCat
> "The [oil blend] bottles look like those travel-size shampoos you find at
> drug stores or in hotel rooms; they’re convenient, but they seem wasteful
> since you’re unscrewing one and throwing it away every single day."

Essential fats (polyunsaturated fatty acids) oxidize when they come in contact
with the air. Not individually packaging these would be a mistake since the
oil would go rancid by day 5.

